# mini poodle breeders near Atlanta, GA



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

well... I guess there are no good poodle breeders near Atlanta Ga, or you don't want to tell me... (sad face)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know much a out breeders in the south, now up north I could give a ton of references! But a good place to start is the poodle club of America website, they have a breeder referral page that would point ya in the right direction )


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Is TN close enough? Try Aery. Richard has some wonderful silver minis. For some reason his website is not working. But you can find his contact info here Aery Miniature Poodles, a Premier Breeder of PoodlesOnline.com


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

This breeder is in SC. I emailed her awhile back and she was very nice and helpful.
eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Puppies Available


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I know she wants to buy a poodle puppy, but I just wanted to point out this wonderful Poodle Rescue that is located in SC as an alternative:
Carolina Poodle Rescue

Carolina Poodle Rescue Poodle

They often get purebred poodles--from breeder forced to retire, etc. Both Sookster and 3Dogs have "CPR" poodles. (I believe both adopted SPOOS!)

I'm not familiar with breeders in the south or I'd add a few suggestions. As Keith said, PCA is a good resource: Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Carolina Poodle Rescue has really adoptable Poodles right now of all sizes. Not all are on their website. I adopted my Spoo & wasn't even on the site, only there 1 month when we went. If you fill out the application & be specific in what you are looking for then Donna & the staff will be able to match you up with some possible candidates. They also sometimes have puppies & they very rarely ever make it onto their website.

Sookster is in Atlanta area so you might want to meet up with her & meet Nova her Spoo from CPR.


----------

